
What Sean Penn Teaches Us About How Not to Chat with a Fugitive - deegles
https://theintercept.com/2016/01/12/sean-penn-el-chapo-opsec/
======
secfirstmd
We've been working with journalists on high risk stuff like this for years and
while I think this article is a OK starting point it really doesn't do the
problem justice.

There are ton of things, especially related to physical security tradecraft
for journalists, which need to be highlighted when dissecting this. Sometimes,
I feel the digital surveillance aspects of this are starting to crowd out the
very basic stuff - physical surveillance awareness, compartmentalisation,
need-to-know of his activities, 3rd party awareness, and insider threats...the
list goes on.

